

An Arc REPL online - palsecam
http://dabuttonfactory.com:8080

======
dfranke
Can you provide the patch to arc that you're using? I want to see if I can
break out of the sandbox.

~~~
palsecam
Check your mailbox.

For the others: tell me if you're also interested for the patch, but I'll
maybe let dfranke test it a bit before to release it (the guy is good; see
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=639976>).

~~~
dfranke
Thanks, got the mail. After a quick glance at it I'm not betting on having an
easy time breaking out, since you're basing on the sandboxing primitives built
into mzscheme and aren't abusing them in any way that jumps out at me
immediately. But I'll look at it more later.

------
profquail
Wow, this is awesome! I'm just learning Lisp/Arc now, so this will be a very
handy tool for me.

One quick suggestion...put a hook on the "onkeypress" event of the arc
textarea for the up and down arrows, so that you can scroll backwards and
forwards through the command history (which you could store in a javascript
variable as a simple string array).

~~~
palsecam
_> I'm just learning Lisp/Arc now, so this will be a very handy tool for me. _

I'm very glad if it can help you learn! It's mainly for this purpose that I
code this little thing (and to myself learn Arc doing it :-))

BTW, see also <http://lotrepls.appspot.com/>, _the Lord of the REPLs_ by
Google. You can program in Clojure and Scheme (and also in non-Lisp languages
like Ruby) with it.

 _> put a hook on the "onkeypress" event of the arc textarea for the up and
down arrows, so that you can scroll backwards and forwards through the command
history _

Yep, this is on the TODO list, I'll work on that. Thanks.

~~~
delackner
That was fun. ctrl+space is already bound on my system, and / brings up inline
search in firefox, so I had to copy and paste "/switch" to get it to change
languages.

------
mahmud
Arc users need to get together and write a draft spec that makes a lisper
proud.

The "scripting language" style manual doesn't cut it. Go for RNRS, CLtL,
Dylan-book, T-manual, Moonual, style of documentation; stuff that holds water.

Ditto for Clojure, FFS!

~~~
albertcardona
On Clojure documentation:

* There is a very informative book about clojure by Stuart Halloway: <http://www.pragprog.com/titles/shcloj/programming-clojure>

* <http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Clojure_Programming>

* [http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=clojure+tutorial](http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=clojure+tutorial)

Take your pick.

~~~
mahmud
I hate to nitpick, and I am sure many of those documents will grow into
something fantastic, but the difference between Lisp documentation and
"scripting language" documentation is one of caliber.

Compare any existing clojure documentation to any of these _traditional_ Lisp
specifications:

<http://library.readscheme.org/papers/t_manual.pdf>

[http://www.franz.com/support/documentation/8.0/ansicl/ansicl...](http://www.franz.com/support/documentation/8.0/ansicl/ansicl.htm)

[http://www.r6rs.org/final/html/r6rs/r6rs-
Z-H-2.html#node_toc...](http://www.r6rs.org/final/html/r6rs/r6rs-
Z-H-2.html#node_toc_start)

<http://www.opendylan.org/books/drm/>

Then google the manuals for the "lesser" Lisps; ISLisp, EuLisp and LeLisp.

I.e. A manual; specification + examples, etc. Lisp texts have a specific
flavor and you wont mistake them for others. It doesn't have to be written by
Guy Steele or Kent Pitman for it to be useful, by the way :-P It's not as
codified as the Unix manpage format.

In a nutshell, Lisp manuals usually go this way; a short introduction to the
Reader syntax; an overview of the special forms; high-level description of the
type system; in depth discussion about the evaluation model and all top-level
forms, then In depth discussion about the language _specified_ parts of the
type system over several chapters.

Each identifier is clearly labeled by its type and evaluation method, e.g.
_special variable_ , _generic function_ , _condition_ , etc. Its uses and
abuses. Its side-effects, if any. Its exceptional situations, what conditions
it might raise, if any. Examples. And finally links to other related symbols.

Nothing is said about regular expressions, database access, web API or GUI
toolkit. A Lisp documentation is sufficient for implementing the language, as
well as daily use. That's really the main difference I can think of. The C
book by Harbison and Steele _C: A Reference Manual_ is the closest thing I
have seen to a Lisp-style manual for a non-Lisp programming language, and it's
no coincidence ;-)

Regards.

